
Current State of Home Automation:  Non-Cloud Options? - mancerayder
What options are there these days for progammable home automation solutions that are:<p>- compatible with at least some closed products like Cree bulbs, Ecobee, or equivalent
 - Totally not cloud dependent!  Screw the cloud and all the telemetry.  I&#x27;d rather set up my own infrastructure if I must access things remotely.
 - Open source, but I don&#x27;t care if it&#x27;s not.  
 - Nice API.<p>Or is the &#x27;open&#x27; nature of what I&#x27;m asking not baked yet?
======
brianjking
I use Home Assistant ([https://home-assistant.io/](https://home-
assistant.io/)). They have a "Cloud" option, however, you're definitely able
to use it entirely locally depending on what kind of hardware and
functionality you want to utilize.

Using Z-Wave hardware for your locks, lights, plugs, etc eliminate the need
for internet / cloud based connectivity. I have some Z-Wave sensors and such,
however, all my lights for the most part are LIFX which use Wifi and
synchronize via the LIFX cloud.

If you're interested in checking out Home Assistant here's my public portion
of my configuration files and such
[https://github.com/brianjking/homeassistant-
config](https://github.com/brianjking/homeassistant-config)

Thanks and good luck!

